# 2018 Chevy Cruze - Issue after issue...



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The slave cylinder is an issue with 100% of Gen 2 manual transmission cars. The clutch line degrades internally and clogs the slave cyl. 

There's a General Motors TSB on it, and it should be covered under powertrain warranty if you're still under that (5 yr/60k miles).

As far as the pistons - run higher octane, and run a oil with good low-speed preignition (LSPI) protection to avoid it happening again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's the TSB link:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10129902-9999.pdf


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nothavingfun said:


> but not the pressure plate


If the pressure plate is damaged/contaminated by hydraulic fluid from a slave cylinder failure, it should be covered under warranty as "other parts damaged" or whatever the code is to get it warrantied.

My car shiat the bed twice. The second time, the clutch plate was contaminated with fluid. They eventually replaced it under warranty for the above reason.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Here is the most recent "C" version of that TSB:






PIP5558C Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin


PIP5558C Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin




www.tsbsearch.com


----------



## nothavingfun (2 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> The slave cylinder is an issue with 100% of Gen 2 manual transmission cars. The clutch line degrades internally and clogs the slave cyl.
> 
> There's a General Motors TSB on it, and it should be covered under powertrain warranty if you're still under that (5 yr/60k miles).
> 
> As far as the pistons - run higher octane, and run a oil with good low-speed preignition (LSPI) protection to avoid it happening again.


Thank you for the reply! I am a little peeved at this point as they have had my car for 3 weeks, ticket has been open for more than 2.5 weeks and they haven't started the tare down. I am towards the northern half of the US right now and its cold walking 25min to work every morning and night. I think because I am not a local to this small town they are delaying helping me, especially because they don't want to do warranty work on a car that they didn't even sell. Is my line of thinking correct to say if they are doing this tare down for a "small transmission fluid leak" 1300 miles after the engine was replaced under powertrain warranty and now am having these clutch symptoms, no matter which way we slice it this should be covered under warranty? Coupled with me walking around in sub 0*F temperatures and snowstorms I think I have a case if they choose to try and not cover this, but I could be totally off base. Thank you again, I really appreciate your insight!


----------



## nothavingfun (2 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Here is the most recent "C" version of that TSB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for providing me with this!


----------



## nothavingfun (2 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> The slave cylinder is an issue with 100% of Gen 2 manual transmission cars. The clutch line degrades internally and clogs the slave cyl.
> 
> There's a General Motors TSB on it, and it should be covered under powertrain warranty if you're still under that (5 yr/60k miles).
> 
> As far as the pistons - run higher octane, and run a oil with good low-speed preignition (LSPI) protection to avoid it happening again.


Thank you for your reply. They are saying there is a small transmission fluid leak they are looking up which seems odd given the clutch problems I am having... just doesn't seem to add up. I feel like if there is a transmission fluid leak it more likely secondary to something not done correctly with my engine replacement I had 1300 miles ago - does that make more sense?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

nothavingfun said:


> They are saying there is a small transmission fluid leak they are looking up which seems odd given the clutch problems I am having... just doesn't seem to add up.


It totally adds up. That fluid leak is the defective slave cylinder, and it's almost certainly contaminated your clutch plate with hydraulic fluid. That means the clutch plate replacement is also covered by the powertrain warranty under "other parts damaged" by the failure of the covered part.

The fix for this is for your dealership to replace the slave cylinder and also include a clutch kit, which is the clutch plate and pressure plate. When they take everything apart they need to inspect the flywheel and clean it up as necessary. If there is damage to the flywheel or it cannot be cleaned, they also owe you a replacement for that.

When they put your car back together they need to use all new torque-to-yield fasteners for all the bolts that are removed to take out your transmission. All those fasteners are ones that must be replaced because they are single-use bolts.


----------

